# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Development) >  سوال : نحوه آپلود کردن وب پارت نوشته شده با ویژوال استادیو و استفاده از آن در سایت شیرپونتی؟

## mohsenashkboos

با سلام.نحوه آپلود کردن وب پارت نوشته شده با ویژوال استادیو و استفاده از آن در سایت شیرپونتی به چه شکل هست؟

----------


## NIUSHA_KH

سلام
اول باید وب پارت رو که ساختید deploy  کنید و در  شیرپوینت در  Add solution اضافه کنید.
در صفحه ای که میخواهید وب پارت را اضافه کنید ستینگ را باز کنید و از منو Edit را انتخاب کنید 
بعد add new webpart  را بزنید و در custom webpart  وب پارتی رو که ساختید انتخاب کنید و بیارید.
موفق باشید

----------


## pep30cula

استفاده از وب پارتها چندین حالت داره

اول بگید که وب پارتو از جایی دانلود کردید یا اینکه حودتون نوشتیدش؟
اگر دانلود کردید چه فایلی از اون در اختیار دارید؟ WSP؟

----------


## YourName

نصب راهکارهایی که سندباکس نیستند و نیاز به دسترسی بالا دارند می بایست از طریق مدیر فارم و شیرپوینت نصب و دپلوی بشند. منظور از راهکار در این جا همون فایهای کامپایل شده ی wsp شیرپوینت هست.
روش نصب و فعال سازی راهکارهای(wsp) غیر سندباکسی در شیرپوینت 2010

----------

